# FODMAP Frustrations



## LillyGreyshipp (Nov 17, 2012)

The low FODMAP thing seems to be working. I'm maybe 60% less miserable, which is a god send after nearly 5 solid months with my stomach hurting all the time.

I'm hungry.
I'm cranky.

I'm so sick of mashed potatoes, green beans, rice cakes, and rice cereal with almond milk. I've had so much of those recently.

I don't eat meat. Never been real thrilled with fish or eggs. Oh my god I miss dairy. I can get away with a little in foods, same with gluten, but a huge plate of alfredo is out of the question.

Ug. Just... frustrated.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

No question a restricted diet is frustrating. This is just my personal take, but I usually find sustitution foods such as almond or rice milk unsatisfying. I'm happier if I can discover new foods or new ways of preparing foods. It sounds like you can cheat a bit with dairy. Have you ever had grits? Or polenta? I make my grits with a little milk and butter, no cheese. I've also discovered that non-dairy (or veg) tamales work well for me. I eat fish and chicken, no wheat, little dairy and a generally low fat diet and I am careful to eat low-fodmaps foods.

Another life-saver for me has been creating various types of potato vegetable cakes. Mash up leftover potatoes, saute greens such as chard, add favorite herbs or spices and sauteed green scallion tops and form into cakes. You can use a little buckwheat flour if it seems to need a binder. Chill the cakes in the frig for a couple of hours and then saute in a a little olive oil. And I just discovered Romano beans--fat Italian green beans. You can make them new and interesting by roasting them with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and lemon zest. Find a vegetable on the low-fodmaps list that you have never eaten because you didn't know what to do to it....and do something to it. Hope this helps a little!

For takeout food I find Vietnamese works well, and sushi, and the variety of veg sushi is getting better.


----------



## LillyGreyshipp (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Goldfinch for your reply and ideas!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I make a lot of stews; rich in tomatoes, yellow squash, bok choy, eggplant. I also find that I tolerate Tofu, and grill that in olive oil, herbs and wheat-free soy sauce. Eggplant is excellent grilled as well. Sushi and rice wraps are good, as are homemade tomato soup, butternut squash soup. If you tolerate a bit of dairy try goat cheese with gluten free crackers, with slices of cucumber.


----------



## Charissa1218 (Dec 4, 2012)

Today is the first day I've ever heard of this type of diet. I'm very excited to try it, because I've tries everything else. It definitely sounds frustrating but I can't imagine it being worse than the last 9 years that I've been suffering.

I'm very willing to share recipes with anyone that's interested!


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a low fodmaps recipe thread that never got much respect. I just bumped it up with a recipe for a no wheat no butter cookie. Very useful as a travel snack!

Hope the diet helps you. It has been a life-saver for me. I am just starting to add back in some of the cautionary items after three months of being pretty strict. I am okay with dark chocolate in moderate amounts, beans in moderate amounts and also with a little low fat milk.


----------

